# designadamente



## harshduck

Oi gente,
 
Alguém pode confirmar minha tradução desta frase ao espanhol?
 
Senhor Presidente, o apoio urgente às micro, pequenas e médias empresas exige que haja uma mudança substancial na política que tem sido praticada de modo a criar um ambiente favorável, designadamente melhorando o poder de compra da população e, em especial, os salários dos trabalhadores.
 
Señor Presidente, el apoyo urgente para las micros, pequeñas y medias empresas exige que haya un cambio substancial en la política que viene siendo practicado para crear un ambiente favorable, específicamente mejorando el poder de compra de la población y, en especial, los salarios de los trabajadores.
 
Fico obrigado a quem me ajudar


----------



## coquis14

Não tenho certeza se quer dizer: _Decididamente mejorando_.

Abraços


----------



## harshduck

OK, gracias para tu sugerencia


----------



## coquis14

harshduck said:


> OK, gracias para por tu sugerencia


----------



## Naticruz

harshduck said:


> Oi gente,
> 
> Alguém pode confirmar minha tradução desta frase ao espanhol?
> 
> Senhor Presidente, o apoio urgente às micro, pequenas e médias empresas exige que haja uma mudança substancial na política que tem sido praticada de modo a criar um ambiente favorável, designadamente melhorando o poder de compra da população e, em especial, os salários dos trabalhadores.
> 
> Señor Presidente, el apoyo urgente para las micros, pequeñas y medias empresas exige que haya un cambio substancial en la política que viene siendo practicado para crear un ambiente favorable, especificadamente mejorando el poder de compra de la población y, en especial, los salarios de los trabajadores.
> 
> Fico obrigado a quem me ajudar


Creo que es la palabra correcta: especificadamente
Mejores saludos


----------



## harshduck

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Charlie Brown Intra

harshduck said:


> Muito obrigado!


 
Oi, acho que a palavra em espanhol devia ser "específicamente" e nao "especificadamente"


----------



## ARARA

harshduck said:


> Oi gente,
> 
> Alguém pode confirmar minha tradução desta frase ao espanhol?
> 
> Senhor Presidente, o apoio urgente às micro, pequenas e médias empresas exige que haja uma mudança substancial na política que tem sido praticada de modo a criar um ambiente favorável, designadamente melhorando o poder de compra da população e, em especial, os salários dos trabalhadores.
> 
> 
> Señor Presidente, el apoyo urgente a las micro, pequeñas y medianas empresas exige que haya un cambio substancial en la política que viene siendo practicada para crear un ambiente favorable, específicamente ( en concreto), mejorando el poder de compra de la población y, en especial, los salarios de los trabajadores.
> 
> Fico obrigado a quem me ajudar


 

Hola, he escrito en rojo mis sugerencias, si te parece bien. Un apunte más, las pequeñas y medianas empresas se suelen denominar, al menos en España, "Pymes".

Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Carfer

Atenção que em português e neste contexto '_designadamente_' não significa, em rigor, '_especificamente_' ou _'em concreto'_ mas sim _'nomeadamente', _ou seja_,_ individualiza uma possibilidade entre várias. A palavra espanhola que a um não nativo como eu parece mais próxima é '_particularmente_'_, 'con particularidad'. _


----------



## harshduck

Obrigado Carfer – como sempre sua resposta foi bem útil


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outra possibilidade, que eu teria usado: "notadamente".


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

harshduck said:


> oi gente,
> 
> alguém pode confirmar minha tradução desta frase ao espanhol?
> 
> senhor presidente, o apoio urgente às micro, pequenas e médias empresas exige que haja uma mudança substancial na política que tem sido praticada de modo a criar um ambiente favorável, designadamente melhorando o poder de compra da população e, em especial, os salários dos trabalhadores.
> 
> señor presidente, el apoyo urgente para las micros, pequeñas y medias empresas exige que haya un cambio substancial en la política que viene siendo practicado para crear un ambiente favorable, específicamente mejorando el poder de compra de la población y, en especial, los salarios de los trabajadores.
> 
> fico obrigado a quem me ajudar



a palavra "designadamente" estÁ sobrando no texto em portuguÊs, estÁ sem sentido, pode suprimi-la em espanhol ou deixar o "especificamente" que vc usou. PorÉm atente para "micros" que deve ficar como em port. "micro", melhor que "que haya un cambio" talvez fosse " que se implemente un cambio", a palavra "praticado" deve mudar para "praticada" e "para crear" pode ser "para crearse"
tambÉm "salarios" deve ser substituÍda por "sueldos"

forte abraÇo

tucunarÉ


----------



## Carfer

TUCUNARÉ said:


> a palavra "designadamente" estÁ sobrando no texto em portuguÊs, estÁ sem sentido, pode suprimi-la em espanhol ou deixar o "especificamente" que vc usou. PorÉm atente para "micros" que deve ficar como em port. "micro", melhor que "que haya un cambio" talvez fosse " que se implemente un cambio", a palavra "praticado" deve mudar para "praticada" e "para crear" pode ser "para crearse"
> tambÉm "salarios" deve ser substituÍda por "sueldos"
> 
> forte abraÇo
> 
> tucunarÉ


 
Permita-me discordar, Tucunaré. '_Designadamente_' só estaria a mais se a melhoria do poder de compra da população fosse a única política a implementar para apoiar as empresas. Mas não, é apenas um exemplo das várias políticas possíveis, mas o autor, possivelmente por razões de brevidade, escolheu mencionar apenas esta. '_Designadamente_' tem, pois, uma função clara: a de indicar que há outras políticas para além desta que se enuncia, a de sublinhar que esta é apenas um exemplo das várias políticas possíveis.


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

É, vocÊ estÁ certo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Concordo com o Carfer. Eu traduziria *especialmente, particularmente*:


> Señor Presidente, el apoyo urgente para las micro, pequeñas y medianas empresas exige un cambio substancial en la política que se ha venido practicando, para crear un ambiente favorable, particularmente con la mejora del poder adquisitivo de la población y, en especial, de los salarios de los trabajadores.


Permiti-me fazer algumas correções de estilo para isto soar em bom espanhol.


----------

